# Mancave Workstation



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

my wife gave me 8 suare ft of my man cave to start an archery workshop. i made a list of things that i think i need to get started. any help on things i missed or ideas on which manufacturers i should look at will be greatly appreciated.
bow vise
bow press
bow spuare
nock pliers and nocks
d loop pliers and material
4' level and tape measeure
hoyt tuning specs and related literature
did i miss anything? thanks in advance!:darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Torpedo level, Sight leveler, Chrono, arrow saw, plano plastic storage boxes.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I just finished setting up my Girl Cave (oh yeah, we’re supposed to prefer wells....). Anyway, don’t forget to add a fletcher, a good overhead lighting system, a magnifying light if you have 40+ year-old eyes, draw board (still have to make that one), and a copy of Easton’s tuning guide. Good luck and have fun creating your space!!


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Gotta have a bag to shoot into (be careful of the pool table):wink:


----------



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

i am getting a bitzenberger for christmas. what is a sight leveler?


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

montigre said:


> I just finished setting up my Girl Cave (oh yeah, we’re supposed to prefer wells....). Anyway, don’t forget to add a fletcher, a good overhead lighting system, a magnifying light if you have 40+ year-old eyes, draw board (still have to make that one), and a copy of Easton’s tuning guide. Good luck and have fun creating your space!!


Any one know where I can download this? I used to have it and it is a great tool to have handy.
Thanks
John


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*mancave bow shop*

You might have to ask for a few more square feet. Brite Site has that site leveler.


----------



## nochunter (Aug 27, 2009)

A really nice work bench (made or bought) is gonna be needed for all these goodies!!!! Ya man cave!!!!:darkbeer: We will need pics when your done.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

sharkred7 said:


> Any one know where I can download this? I used to have it and it is a great tool to have handy.
> Thanks
> John




```

```
Easton has it back on their site... downloads/software...

http://eastonarchery.com/download/software


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks! I'll look again, must have missed it.
John


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

digital scale for draw weight
paper tuner (pvc and parchment paper work well)
laptop or tv/dvd player to watch your tuning videos
dial caliper if you're setting up a target scope scales
small shop-vac if you use an arrow saw (you do not want to inhale the carbon dust!)

Oh yeah, a backstop if you shoot in your mancave. Lord knows "stuff" happens when you're shooting indoors. Long live the "man cave"...:darkbeer:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Digital scale for weighing components...arrow spinner to check for straightness...G5 arrow squarer (?)...paper tuner...whew! you got quite a shopping list there young man.:wink:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

carlosii said:


> Digital scale for weighing components...arrow spinner to check for straightness...G5 arrow squarer (?)...paper tuner...whew! you got quite a shopping list there young man.:wink:


+1 forgot them


alcohol and acetone for cleaning arrows
box cutter or other type of fletching remover
broadhead sharpener
LARGER MANCAVE :wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

kavo 71 said:


> my wife gave me *8 suare ft *of my man cave to start an archery workshop. i made a list of things that i think i need to get started. any help on things i missed or ideas on which manufacturers i should look at will be greatly appreciated.
> bow vise
> bow press
> bow spuare
> ...


"8 square ft"? I hope you meant 80 square feet! Because 8 sq. ft. is less than 3'x3'. I have half of a 26' x 26' garage and I'm crowded.

If you must have a pair of D-loop pliers I'll sell you mine for $10 TYD.

- Center serving material and serving tool.
- Extra fiber for sights in a variety of sizes.
- Long handled hex wrench or socket wrench for turning limb bolts.
- Lithium grease.
- A good set of allen wrenches. Mostly smaller and long. There seems to be a ton of small hex screws and set screws on a bow, release and sights.
- Arrow fletcher. Bitzenberger straight clamp.
- Vanes and fletching glue. I use brush on rubberized super glues.
- G5 ASD. You MUST have arrow that are square at both ends.


----------



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

no really 8 sq ft! 4'x2'.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Just come to the LAS Classic with a credit card and I will show you what you need


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

kavo 71 said:


> no really 8 sq ft! 4'x2'.




```

```
i saw a honey-comb hideout about that size...only the boots wouldn't fit inside... hahahahahaaaaa....


4 x 2 ..??... make sure you get a contract with upgrade-options.. !!


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> i saw a honey-comb hideout about that size...only the boots wouldn't fit inside... hahahahahaaaaa....
> ...




I'm still trying to figure out what she did, or what she wants...


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

You got to up grade before you even start.......you got to have room for a fridge, easy-boy, and a TV in order to call it a proper mancave.:darkbeer:

Man up, put your foot down and demand a 8x8 mancave!!:tongue:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Kavo, 
I actually saw a pretty decent compact workstation on another thread that would probably fit your space well. Space belongs to Craigthor and the link was Draw board parts. Let's see if I can get this picture to transfer over....


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

kavo 71 said:


> no really 8 sq ft! 4'x2'.


First thing you need to do is to grow a pair!!!

Think vertical. A draw board can be mounted vertically...................Forget it, get an over stuffed chair, sit in it facing the wall and drink bourbon and ginger until you pass out. I could barely fit all my arrows in a 4'x2' area.........


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> First thing you need to do is to grow a pair!!!
> 
> Think vertical. A draw board can be mounted vertically...................Forget it, get an over stuffed chair, sit in it facing the wall and drink bourbon and ginger until you pass out. I could barely fit all my arrows in a 4'x2' area.........



What he said!

:lol:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

....getting mine together finally....


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Macaholic said:


> ....getting mine together finally....




```

```
looks good Mac....:thumbs_up

hey.... you throwing your targets up on that xray-reader..??.... looking for 

any signs of an* X*..??? ...

heheheeeeeee....:tongue:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> looks good Mac....:thumbs_up
> ...


LOL
just recycling seldom used light boxes as shop lights....even IF I used it to look for an X I doubt I'd find one

starting to get the bug again...will be more fun with guys coming over once a week


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

I have an 10x16ft room and I'm looking for more room. string jig eats alot of it up....be creative with your storage and you can get er dun.


----------

